# Waiting on Puppy



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

You will have a fun and exciting Christmas. Congratulations on your new addition. Obviously you know you must post lots of pictures.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

So exciting!!! I remember how agonizing the wait was when I got Lexx. Thank goodness I had the other boys to keep me occupied.

Can't wait to see pics of your little Phoenix!!!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Those pups are so adorable. Hoping the rest of those days fly by for you.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

So exciting!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I hear ya! I got Thor toe weeks ago and it was driving me crazy 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Roushbabe (Feb 20, 2011)

That's such exciting news... The best advice.. catch up on SLEEP right now!! It's going to be awhile before you can sleep through the night, sleep in, and take naps lol. I'm sure every puppy is different but my boy for a week didn't let me sleep in past 7am, stayed up till 11pm and then would want to go out to pee in the middle of the night. I was exhausted. 

On a better note though - I can't wait to see puppy pictures!! Please post them up as soon as you get the new addition


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Those puppies are adorable and I'm sure there's gotta be some OTCH's in that litter. Can't wait to see pictures from the puppy party and hear how it goes. It's only a few days now.


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

I am so excited for you! It feels like yesterday these pups were born. They grow up so fast! Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Exciting! Your puppy's Gotcha is almost one year exactly to my boy's Gotcha last year! BTW, are you flying in/out of DFW or DAL on Friday? I hope not- we are expecting a major ice storm with a 95% chance of coverage. I hope you are planning on flying out of Houston or New Orleans to avoid airline cancellations and delays!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Uh-oh, layover at DFW sat and sun, hope it's over by then!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Early Christmas for Phoenix!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

So so excited for you!! Do you know which one you are getting yet??


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Haha you are as bad as me. I am always looking for toys, treats and beds! I just bought this for Thor earlier. His new bed! It's huge 

I love your toy collection !









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

Shellbug said:


> Haha you are as bad as me. I am always looking for toys, treats and beds! I just bought this for Thor earlier. His new bed! It's huge
> 
> I love your toy collection !
> View attachment 304465
> ...




I just bought that same bed for my 15# sheltie! I got mine at Kroger. Where'd ya get yours?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Dog beds are something I don't need, have more beds than dogs. Then again, I own more than twice as many crates than dogs but need more!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Happy dance for you. Hope your travel plans go smoothly. Ice, ice, go away, Jodie need her puppy there that day.

You got Phoenix a good loot ! What is in there for Flip ?

We are equal on the crates, I have three girlies and nine crates (incredible how they grow , eh ?), planning on crate number 10 in a couple of months.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

How exciting! Count me as another one who can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congratulations on the soon to be new addition. I can't even fathom the waiting game you are facing.


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

SO jealous! We just started our puppy search so we have many months to go!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Loisiana said:


> Dog beds are something I don't need, have more beds than dogs. Then again, I own more than twice as many crates than dogs but need more!


But a puppy always needs their very own bed...... Not a hand me down, not smelling like anyone else, a nest just their size.... We have 8 dog beds but still got Pearl her own puppy bed. It became a toy and she loves to drag it around.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

samralf said:


> I just bought that same bed for my 15# sheltie! I got mine at Kroger. Where'd ya get yours?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I got mine at Kroger too! The pharmacy messed up and didn't have my script ready and didn't have the right amount of medication so they gave me a 25$ gift card. So his bed was essentially free  woot woot 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

We are equal on the crates, I have three girlies and nine crates (incredible how they grow , eh ?), planning on crate number 10 in a couple of months.[/QUOTE]

Lol what do you do with all those crates ? 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Uh-oh, layover at DFW sat and sun, hope it's over by then!


Fingers crossed...I won't tell you the forecast though.  Last week they predicted an icy wonderland and we got rain, so there is hope!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Nope, there will be no weather delays - Jodie needs to meet her puppy and enjoy the festivities


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Anne beat me to it, but again keeping my fingers and toes crossed the weather holds enough so you can get home all safe and sound. The local weatherman here is predicting gloom and doom, but they usually miss the mark GREATLY. Amazing how this year when we have needed our warm weather to hold, it has crumbled around our ankles! 

I am so excited for you. Think because Sunshine has kept us up-to-date with this litter we all feel a big connection to them and over the top with joy that you are getting one so we can continue to be a part of his life. So very happy!!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I know how you feel. I'm excited, and I'm just coming for the party, not even taking a puppy home!

Though if you're weather delayed, we are completely set up for babysitting a Golden puppy at our house. Just sayin'........


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Shellbug said:


> We are equal on the crates, I have three girlies and nine crates (incredible how they grow , eh ?), planning on crate number 10 in a couple of months.


Lol what do you do with all those crates ? 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/QUOTE]

For me, each young dog needs a crate for home, one for the car, one for shows, and one for hotel rooms. So four crates total. Older, well behaved dogs can forgo the hotel crate, but still need three crates each.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I thought my head would actually explode while I was waiting to bring home Shala. I was beyond excited. Lost a lot of sleep along the way due to excitement. 

Here's to good flying weather!! Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm excited for! I wishi could be at the puppy party. It's only going to be like an hour from me i think. All those cute puppies. I wouldn't want to but in though. I'll just have to wait for pictures. 

For Ella she was actually pretty good. Once she fell asleep she slept through the night. The trick wad getting her to go to sleep.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

The waiting is the WORST! But it will be over before you know it. Which one are you getting? I love green boy's face, but they are all very, very dangerously cute!!  Congratulations!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL perhaps not strictly relevant but Jodie... the Christmas backdrop for the photos came in today - all the color coded toys except brown have arrived - Santa suit is ready ...

now we need puppies, food, people and the expectations of fun   and no storm or ice delays especially not from Texas........

ETA: Checked the weather forecast and honestly, it just seems wrong that CT is so much warmer than TX ...


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> ...we are completely set up for babysitting a Golden puppy at our house. Just sayin'........


Clearly this would be hardship of epic proportions…. 
So self-sacrificing…. :


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I can imagine!


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

tippykayak said:


> I know how you feel. I'm excited, and I'm just coming for the party, not even taking a puppy home!
> 
> Though if you're weather delayed, we are completely set up for babysitting a Golden puppy at our house. Just sayin'........


Your goldens are gorgeous! Just sayin'!!! I'd want to come over just to see them in person.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Loisiana, have you thought about coming on into DFW today and just getting a Hotel room for tonight and Friday? Know that is a pain, but if the weather holds you could get in some down time yet be close to the Airport. You know the Weather people and Weather Channel, but they are sure saying Gloom/Doom for the DFW/Metroplex. 

Just woke up and sure thinking about you. Take care & drive safely! Let us know and take a ton of pictures.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

kath00 said:


> Your goldens are gorgeous! Just sayin'!!! I'd want to come over just to see them in person.


That is very kind of you to say. Of course, I think they're the best looking Goldens in the world, but it's nice to have independent confirmation.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

5......4.......3.......2........

Will you please have a web cam at the party? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations on little Phoenix. 

Travel safely, enjoy the party. 

Looking forward to seeing lots of pictures.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

no webcam .. sorry


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Deber said:


> Loisiana, have you thought about coming on into DFW today and just getting a Hotel room for tonight and Friday? Know that is a pain, but if the weather holds you could get in some down time yet be close to the Airport. You know the Weather people and Weather Channel, but they are sure saying Gloom/Doom for the DFW/Metroplex.
> 
> Just woke up and sure thinking about you. Take care & drive safely! Let us know and take a ton of pictures.


DFW is just my layover, I leave out of Lake Charles


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL - I hope you don't mind Titan1 but I feel the need to share your recent post 

If any of the boys in this litter earn their OTCh he will be the 5th generation in a row to earn one - no pressure though


----------



## Dhnurse (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm so excited for you! We are also picking up our new girl on Saturday, I'm working all night on Friday, so I'm hoping to sleep on the four hour car ride to pick her up. Looking forward to your pictures!


----------



## Door (Apr 2, 2010)

I hope I bring some OTCH points to this litters' tradition.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

YAY - Door is one of the gentlemen from Florida who will be honoring us by loving, training and showing a Titan x Towhee puppy !!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Door said:


> I hope I bring some OTCH points to this litters' tradition.


Kenneth they have been trying to guess for a month now... Yeah so glad you posted and we can cheer for you too!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Dhnurse said:


> I'm so excited for you! We are also picking up our new girl on Saturday, I'm working all night on Friday, so I'm hoping to sleep on the four hour car ride to pick her up. Looking forward to your pictures!


Where you headed for your puppy?
Congrats on the new addition.. how exciting!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> DFW is just my layover, I leave out of Lake Charles


Are you taking an Eagle to DFW tomorrow and then flying out? If so, call and make sure your flights weren't cancelled. The noon news just reported American pre-cancelled over 500 flights starting tonight through tomorrow night. I am so sorry our weather isn't being cooperative!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> Are you taking an Eagle to DFW tomorrow and then flying out? If so, call and make sure your flights weren't cancelled. The noon news just reported American pre-cancelled over 500 flights starting tonight through tomorrow night. I am so sorry our weather isn't being cooperative!


Yes it is American Eagle, but not tomorrow, scheduled for 6:00 am Saturday morning.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so excited for you--I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Loisiana said:


> Yes it is American Eagle, but not tomorrow, scheduled for 6:00 am Saturday morning.


We will know by early tomorrow if the weather guys called this correctly or if they missed it. Hopefully you won't be affected by Saturday morning! Good luck!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm banking for Jodie that they overestimate this storm. Forecasters HAVE to do that, call the worst case scenario for safety and emergency planning. When is it ever as bad, or worse, than they predict? Sending calm weather energy your way!:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

lhowemt said:


> I'm banking for Jodie that they overestimate this storm. Forecasters HAVE to do that, call the worst case scenario for safety and emergency planning. When is it ever as bad, or worse, than they predict? Sending calm weather energy your way!:crossfing:crossfing:crossfing


On a personal level I hope you are right. Right now all the forecast models but one are saying ice accumulations up to a quarter of an inch in the DFW area, which if it's true, is going to shut down the airport and the metro area for days since we aren't expected to go above freezing until sometime Monday. If it were snow the airport could handle it better, but ice is a whole different ballgame. One forecast model out of Texas Tech calls for a pure rain event- and that's what I'm hoping happens. It's 33 now where I am and we've had drizzle but no rain yet.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

That is what I am hoping too. Know our Weather people miss the mark many times and in this case, I want Saturday to be OK and travel back to normal. We are at 34 and no drizzles yet either.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

You should hear the weather people up here "COLDEST WEATHER IN 30 YEARS"... AAAAAHHHHH! Run for the hills!!! And the forecast is for 7 below. Big deal. It's like they have no memory, or else it is the media hyping it up during a slow news cycle. Sheesh.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

Door said:


> I hope I bring some OTCH points to this litters' tradition.


Which puppy are you getting?  I definitely think an OTCH is necessary :bowl:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So I looked into other flights. American Airlines (who my ticket is through) ONLY flies to DFW from Lake Charles, Lafayette, Baton Rouge, and Houston Hobby. So my only alternative is to leave tomorrow night out of Houston Intercontinental. Not sure what to do! Ack!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Jodie - accuweather.com & weather.com are both calling for ice tomorrow but it looks good for weekend flying - they can de-ice minor accumulations at DFW right?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> Jodie - accuweather.com & weather.com are both calling for ice tomorrow but it looks good for weekend flying - they can de-ice minor accumulations at DFW right?


To answer this from the spouse of an airline employee who flies out of DFW- probably not if what they are predicting comes to fruition. The latest is about 1/4 inch of accumulations of ice and sleet (not snow) tonight, with more possible on Friday and Saturday. DFW doesn't have a good track record for operations in an ice storm, as opposed to a snow situation.

And furthermore, acuweather usually gets it wrong for DFW forecasts on good days!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Puppy Fever ?*

THIS had mama Towhee spring off the bed and come running to see.. a bit of a nonsense video I took of the pups as they realized I had pulled in and was walking towards them ....


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The freezing rain and sleet started, more to come. Most flights into DFW are cancelled tonight. Ugh... Jody, go through Houston if they aren't expecting any frozen precipitation...


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Just checked the Houston forecast through wunderground. Nothing frozen tomorrow, no rain on Saturday, and only 50% chances of rain for Sunday-Monday. At this point, re-routing is your safest bet.

PS The number of crate I have story is a long one and I don't want to derail your thread.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for checking that Nathalie. I want to move to Houston right now...


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hello everyone.. not sure when Jodie will have time to post.. she was at the airport and now has a flight going through Houston and a few other stops but she will be flying out tomorrow after a mad dash to get packed and remember all the puppy stuff..
So sounds like she is going around the ice storm and will be there in plenty of time for the puppy party ... I am sure she will post later ...


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You gotta love small regional airports. After not getting very far on the phone, my mom suggested we just drive on over to the airport and see if the people there could help us. We were there for an hour, and there was not a single passenger there that we saw the whole time. 

They switched me over to United, which flies to Houston. I'll be leaving tomorrow afternoon instead of Saturday in order to be there in time (because there are no direct flights from Houston to Hartford on any airline so it is going to take me awhile to get there).

I think I. Pretty much packed, just a couple of things I'll have to wait for the morning. I'll be taking a half day off work. My boss I
Will not be pleased 

Now time to get some sleep while I can!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Safe travels, a Huge congratulations, and I can't wait for pictures. And to watch this little guy grow up. I hope you keep us posted!!!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Glad to hear you've been able to re-route around this mess. Have safe hoppity hops from plane to plane, enjoy the puppy party and have fun with little Phoenix (I can see him arise from his puppy carrier in the middle of a flight).

A pic of the little one in his baby carrier on the plane should be plenty to mellow your boss.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh thank goodness you made alternative arrangements! It's a mess here! Even Southwest Airlines is cancelling flights at Dallas Love, something they rarely do. American cancelled 500 flights through 11 a.m. this morning. 

Hope things go smoothly for you today as you make your way up to your puppy! 

Oh, hope you are planning on going home through Houston too- they are saying more of this on Saturday????


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

So glad you have re-routed through Houston instead. Just checked and all very good there, no delays (except to DFW) and really glad you are going today instead of tomorrow! You should miss everything. 

Thank you Sunrise and Titan for the updates and video of the pups. It is so exciting when time for pups to go to their new homes, and knowing that Jodie will be safe getting there and back takes a load off our minds. YEA! Hurray for Gottcha Day!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Good luck! Worst comes to worst if you can't get to Hartford, you can fly into Providence or Logan in Boston. A little further from where your going, but if you can't fly into Hartford...

Have a safe flight! Good luck!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Glad you are leaving today. Safe flight and take lots of pictures! The video of the pups is so cute!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

That was probably the last video of the pups all together at Sunfire; they are flying all over starting tomorrow. 

Kind of sad really for those of us who have watched over them for these past 8 weeks, but happy for those who get to help them achieve all they can and grow into the much loved companions they deserve to be.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Safe travels!! Just read this thread. Congrats on Phoenix)


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

safe journey Jodie - see you tomorrow


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

See you guys soon! Can't wait!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Tucked in bed in my Hartford LA quinta . now to try to sleep


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes... you made it. 

Forget the sleep, check the camera batteries then picture tomorrow, a gaggle of Golden puppies and your little Phoenix. Yip, yip, yip... he is all yours and you are all his. Tummy rub, finger nipping, zoomies, a pee here, there, and also there, a blissful nap, a rumble with his siblings... good night Phoenix, good night Jodie.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So glad you avoided DFW! It is a real mess here and we are expecting a little more this afternoon. I can't wait to see photos of your new baby!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

So glad you made it! Think this will be one of those threads we all re-read and laugh about! 

Sleep well cause it will be the last full nights rest in a while. Take pictures and hug everyone there for us (humans & puppies).


----------



## Winniesmom (Jul 7, 2012)

Glad you arrived safe and sound. Looking forward to the puppy pictures


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

So, what's your status Phoenix and mamma? Sure hope you aren't DFW bound on your return because it's a mess again. Lufthansa just went off the taxiway (or runway- not sure when husband was relaying this to me) and the airport has shut down operations on that side of the field.

Edit- Lufthansa went off the taxiway according to my husband. Sure hope no one was injured, but someone is gonna get in trouble...


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Jodie and Phoenix are on Facebook. Snuggly puppy!!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Green boy


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Pictures. We need pictures!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Yes we do!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't get pictures to post from this tee ablet to this site. If anyone on Facebook wants to post them here feel free. Otherwise I will post when I get home.

Love love my green boy Phoenix


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is one picture she can't get it to load right...


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

He looks so sweet--can't wait to see what adventures he has in store.


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

He is so adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

He is adorable! Congratulations!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

TheZ's said:


> Pictures. We need pictures!


I'm working on it! I took over 1100 exposures, lol. I've weeded it down to 300, but there's a lot of work still to do, since the photos need to be weeded further and then individually edited to compensate for the fluorescent lighting. Here's a couple of green boy (now Phoenix). Jodie's copies won't have watermarks, of course.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Wow - beautiful pictures TippyKayak - the expressions are stunning!


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Awwwww, he is adorable!!! All the pictures are awesome, and you look so happy with your Phoenix! Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

He is adorable!! I bet you are over the moon Jodie. Can't wait to hear from you!!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

The second picture is so perfect. He looks confident and so sweet and biddable. Not sure if you can really tell all those things from one picture, but I love him!!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 24, 2012)

He is adorable!!! We have extremely slow internet in the town that I live in (really, no lie, it's slower than dial up) so I can't always get pages to load. I have missed seeing these babies. TippyKayak, you take some of the most amazing pictures!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Your pictures are outstanding Tippykayak, you pull the personality out in each and seem to capture the soul. Love them all

Jodie, wonderful picture of you & your baby boy! He has such an air of confidence, yet see such love. What a beautiful puppy & I am so excited for you.

Sunrise/Titan1 - Know this day was bittersweet for you both. The pups now are ready for their new beginnings and are ready for this because of the love and special care you gave. Thank you for allowing us to be a small part of this first chapter and now we can watch this precious boy grow.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Aww, he's adorable!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Awesome pictures, he's too adorable!


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks like a match made in heaven, and Wow! Tippy's photos came out stunning! Can't wait to see more. P.S. the puppies were enamoured of our photographer too


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

MarieP said:


> The second picture is so perfect. He looks confident and so sweet and biddable. Not sure if you can really tell all those things from one picture, but I love him!!!


This is pretty much what I was thinking. Great pictures. Thanks for sharing them.

Congratulations again to Sharon and Michelle for creating and sharing this great litter.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

*Green boy is now Phoenix*

Congratulations to Jodie for choosing Phoenix for her very own. The puppies positively LOVED TippyKayak and he had to keep ducking LOL

A few notes about the attached video - the pups had never been to this location, they had been playing hard for over an hour before we started testing and had to be woken up from their naps and brought outside where several found puddles : The evaluator is someone they had never met and as you can hear, this is a noisy place. 

Here is a video with Following, Retrieving and Chasing a towel with a few shots of the intensity of Jodie's expression as she watched her boy to being evaluated and critiqued ..


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Cute!! Great video and photos everyone! Safe travels home!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Aghh!! So adorable. Beautiful little boy safe trip home. Looking forward to more pics!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Phoenix is scrumptious and oozes confidence. I so love very young pups' "running" - boppity bop bop bop. Have a good trip back.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

tippykayak said:


> I'm working on it! I took over 1100 exposures, lol. I've weeded it down to 300, but there's a lot of work still to do, since the photos need to be weeded further and then individually edited to compensate for the fluorescent lighting. Here's a couple of green boy (now Phoenix). Jodie's copies won't have watermarks, of course.


Waiting....:wave: waiting.....:wave:....:hyper:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Tippy I can not begin to thank you enough for taking pictures. Sharon has been a saint with me bugging her for pictures all along. I was not able to get there to see them in person so my only way to "see" them is through the camera lens. Sharon's last little video snippet brought tears to my eyes. 
Your pictures of Phoenix are beautiful and I will cherish them..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My thanks to everyone on this forum who was a part of this adventure: Dawn for going over to take care of those babies so often (you will always be "Aunt Dawn"!), Brian for coming out to take amazing pictures, Michelle for mailing that special "package" out and being such a great friend every step of the way, and of course Sharon for trusting me with one of her Towhee babies and doing everything she did to make their first 8 weeks special. And to all the rest on the forum who was a part of the excitement waiting with me. 

It's not easy getting good puppy video, but here's a few seconds of Phoenix's first night home 





 

After getting up at 3:45 for my flight, getting delayed on our third leg due to a fire going off in the Houston airport while we were there, and getting Phoenix settled in here, I am beat and going to bed!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad you are home!! Phoenix is just adorable!! I hope you get some good rest...he is going to keep you busy!!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I got it down to 107 photos, all individually edited and posted. Phew! I've sent the link on to Sharon, but I'd prefer not to post it here. I'd rather let the individual puppy owners post photos of their own pups as they choose. 

I will, however, use my discretion as the photographer and share some of my personal favorites. They're up on my blog at this post.


----------



## kath00 (Dec 3, 2013)

OMG this is such a great thread to read!! Congratulations! And great pix also!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Tippy, your Blog was written so well and your pictures just wonderful. Loved the personalities on the pups, you captured them so well!

I have known other breeders who tested their pups, but never in such depth as this litter was tested. Never knew you could have outsiders come and help do the test. Really think this was not only creative, but being evaluated by people not familiar with the litter gives a more complete overview of what the pups exhibited. Really appreciated the video of the testing.

Jodie, looks like Phoenix was so happy and hope you were able to get some sleep, cause this little boy is going to be up and begging for more soon. 

Just so happy, and again Thank you to all who allowed us to share in these first wonderful 8 wks. I have learned so much...just never knew so much was involved!!


----------



## Dhnurse (Nov 5, 2013)

Dhnurse said:


> I'm so excited for you! We are also picking up our new girl on Saturday, I'm working all night on Friday, so I'm hoping to sleep on the four hour car ride to pick her up. Looking forward to your pictures!


She came from a breeder in Altoona, Pa. We are outside of Phila. She did really well on the ride home. We had snow here on Sunday, which she loved ! Here name is Kya, short for "kayak". That was supposed to be the family gift until we lost Biscuit.ill post pictures in a a different forum.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

Love the home video of baby Phoenix getting adjusted and the amazing blog and photos.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

boomers_dawn said:


> Love the home video of baby Phoenix getting adjusted and the amazing blog and photos.


Dawn thank you for all your help. You will never know how much your helping Sharon with the baby updates and pictures meant to me. I finally get to hug and kiss one of the puppies tomorrow night! Yeah... I am hating the fact I have to teach class tonight or I would be there now..
Rosie (aka Pink) is about to be snuggled have to death from this grandma!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

❤ He's beautiful!! Enjoy him!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh my, he is so adorable!!! I am so happy everything went well and I can't wait to see the rest of the photos on the blog! CONGRATS!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Really enjoyed the photos on the blog. They capture the expressions so beautifully.


----------



## tripletvan (May 21, 2013)

We are also waiting on our little boy but he won't be able to be picked up until Jan. 11th! We have never been without a dog & our sweet Sallie left us in April. The house has felt so wierd these past few months. Only problem we are having is a name for this little man


----------

